#  Chat Ecke >   Absolute Devotionalien! >

## urologiker

Liebe Leute, 
gerade beim Einkaufen ist mir die Idee eines neuen freds gekommen - nämlich als ich IHN gekauft habe. Die Definition eines kultigen Schuhs  :Smiley:  
Sagt, was ihr wollt - ich liebe ihn! 
So - und nun ihr - was sind euch liebste Gegenstände?

----------


## Brava

Muss es mit Bild sein?

----------


## urologiker

Sischer dat!

----------


## Patientenschubser

also gut *räusper* mein Traum einer Männerkeuschheitsunterhose  
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## urologiker

> also gut *räusper* mein Traum einer Männerkeuschheitsunterhose  
> Gruß vom Schubser

 Ähem, wozu braucht man die?  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Patientenschubser

zum Devot zu sein... 
oder nicht  :Smiley:  das ist doch in deinem Titel _Absolute_ *Devot*_ionalien!_ mit drin....  :d_smily_tooth:  
Ansonsten hätte ich keine Ahnung zuwas man die gebrauchen könnte....

----------


## urologiker

Kenne nur "Devot retard", dass ich mir jeden Morgen einwerfe, damit ich zu meinem Scheff aufsehen kann  :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Ups Schupsi :c_laugh:

----------


## Patientenschubser

*DEVOT Retard 600*  _Damit sie endlich Ihren Chef unterwürfig sein können wie er es vorher nicht verdient hat.  
Soweit nicht anders verordnet 7x tgl bis zu 5 Kapseln ohne Wasser einnehmen._   Das erinnert mich an den Witz: 
Unterhalten sich zwei Arbeitnehmer:
"Haste schon gehört? Beim Chef vor´m Zimmer kommt jetzt ein Zebrastreifen hin!" _"Warum das den?"_
"Na damit die Radfahrer die Arschkriecher nicht überfahren....!" 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Urologiker,
der Stiefel ist wirklich toll, möchte gern sehen, wie du damit durch die Strassen stolzierst!
Hab leider selber noch kein absolutes *ähmwieheisstdasnochmal*Devotionalien
Hab grad mal im Duden geschaut und dein komisches Wort als *Andachtsgegenstand* entlarvt! :Grin: 
Na dann geh ich mal auf die Suche...
Hab mir als Kind oft vorgestellt, was ich retten würde, wenn das Haus brennen würde(natürlich wenn die Menschen in Sicherheit sind)

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hier ein echter Hingucker...  
but the hell, wie will Frau den darin laufen? 
Na Hauptsache Devot  :Smiley:

----------


## urologiker

> Hallo Urologiker,
> der Stiefel ist wirklich toll, möchte gern sehen, wie du damit durch die Strassen stolzierst!
> Hab leider selber noch kein absolutes *ähmwieheisstdasnochmal*Devotionalien
> Hab grad mal im Duden geschaut und dein komisches Wort als *Andachtsgegenstand* entlarvt!
> Na dann geh ich mal auf die Suche...
> Hab mir als Kind oft vorgestellt, was ich retten würde, wenn das Haus brennen würde(natürlich wenn die Menschen in Sicherheit sind)

 Danke, wenigstens du gehst mal auf das Schühchen ein! Genial an dem Teil ist natürlich die norwegische Flagge, unter der ich ja auch mal gelebt habe und wieder leben möchte (uups, falscher fred?).  
Die Flagge ist für mich Symbol der besten Zeit meines Lebens - daher diese Begeisterung in Anbetracht des Schuhs! 
logiker, selig  :Smiley:

----------


## urologiker

@Schubser - du hast den fred irgendwie nicht verstanden...es geht nicht ums p..p.n...  :Peinlichkeit:   :Grin:

----------


## Pianoman

**   *aber vor allem anderen . . .*  **  *SALAMI-PIZZA* *aus dem Steinofen der "Luise" in* *Dahlem*

----------


## Frosch

> Genial an dem Teil ist natürlich die norwegische Flagge, unter der ich ja auch mal gelebt habe und wieder leben möchte (uups, falscher fred?).  
> Die Flagge ist für mich Symbol der besten Zeit meines Lebens - daher diese Begeisterung in Anbetracht des Schuhs! 
> logiker, selig

 Kann ich verstehen, daß Du Dir die Schuhe gekauft hast. Bei den tollen Erinnerungen, die Du wohl an Norwegen hast. (Falscher Thread, aber wie lange hast Du da gelebt?) 
Pianoman, Pizza Salami hat was, aber Pizza mit Gorgonzola und ital. hauchdünnem Kochschinken sowie frischen Champignons hat mehr, noch dazu von unserem Italiener.  :Zwinker:  
Mein neuestes Lieblingsteil ist meine neue Bogner-Tasche. Ich liebe sie!

----------


## lucy230279

soso, 
*grübel*
devot bin ich, nicht nur vorm chef :c_laugh:  (uups) :shy_5new: 
aber gegenstände, ich glaube auf jeden fall meine stimmgabel und mein handy!!
@uro 
schicke stiefel 
@schubsi 
die hose, oh mein gott, ich bin entsetzt. :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
 die damenschuhe sind einfach unpraktisch und deshalb nix für mich

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Uro, 
weißte ich lebe hier im Tal der Ahnungslosen, deswegen war ich wohl etwas verwirrt..... 
Nein ich wusste schon worum es geht aber mir viel auf die Schnelle nix anderes ein...

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo ihr Alle! Ich habe letztes Jahr eine witzige Handtasche gekauft, die aus einer Bettflasche gemacht ist! Habe aber leider kein Foto davon!  Dann hab ich noch einen Notizheftchen-Kauftick..alle möglichen Ringbüchlein mit schönen Bildern vorndrauf, in allen erdenklichen Grössen!

----------


## Frosch

Hi Sammlerin,  
das geht mir so mit Klebezetteln in allen Größen, Farben und Formen. Notizbücher-Tick hatte ich früher mal, aber das ist vorbei.

----------


## Pianoman

Was sind das für merkwürdige Bilder in meinem Beitrag ?  
Wie kommen die dahin ?  
Und wo ist die 470er, der Heidegger, der Bösendorfer, und die Salamipizza ?   
Ich bin doch erstaunt ! 
Pianoman

----------


## urologiker

*lol* was so ein Systemabsturz alles macht! Das sind Bilder des Tonsillen-Elektrostimulators...

----------


## Pianoman

Und wie kommt der dahin ?  
Und wo sind nu´meine Bildchen ? In den unendlichen Weiten des Wörldwaidweb in einem Elektronenwölkchen aufgelöst ?  
Oder - völlig unerwartet - in einer PowerPoint-Präsentation für angehende Fachärzte ?  
Blickse echt nich duich. 
Pianoman

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Die Bilder wurden hier im Forum eingefügt, Thema über die neue Technik bei Mandeloperationen.  
@ pianoman, interessant mit was du dich so befasst. :lol:

----------


## Sammlerin

@Pianoman
Ich konnte deine Bildchen sowieso nicht öffnen, hat nix reagiert! Dabei hät ich sie gern angesehen-vorallem die Salamipizza!
Könntest du deine Bilchen vielleicht in der Fotogalerie hochladen?  @Frosch Ja, man ändert zum Glück ab und zu wiedermal eine Sammelleidenschaft! Irgendwann müssen meine Büchlein auch benützt werden. Post-it und solche Klebezettelchen gibts bei uns auch viele, aber nur deshalb, eil sie nie zur Hand sind, wenn man sie braucht!

----------

